# Free Habanero hot sauce



## mr porky (Jul 26, 2008)

Found this today and thought I'd pass it along. Free is good.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you Mr Porky, it looks pretty good!


----------



## supervman (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks man, done.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks,
I ordered mine.
Hats off to the H.O.T.
MK


----------



## babyback (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bull (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank You in advance!


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Porky! Points for the tip.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 26, 2008)

Y'all are very welcome.  Something tells me they might get alot more than they bargained for by posting the link  here


----------



## coyote (Jul 26, 2008)

On they way...so they say..thanks Mr. Porky, will see how good it is..


----------



## morkdach (Jul 26, 2008)

yup what he said^


----------



## mr porky (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope the sample is enough to get a good review on.  BTW,  how's the pickapeppa holdin out?


----------



## coyote (Jul 26, 2008)

dead injun..lol...


----------



## teleburst (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a little warning. I've tried twice since last Sep to get my sample. Never got it.

I suspect that it's a single lttile ketchup-type foil to-go packet because they sell those in boxes.

Figured that trying for a third time was just too much for so little.

Hope you guys have better luck though!


----------



## mr porky (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll get a couple more out for ya this weekend.


Will definitely follow up if and when received.  I realize that TANSTAAFL so I don't expect they'd give out anything more than that, but I figured folks here would be interested.  

Reminds me of a thread I saw on another site back around mid December, people were posting links to free stuff.  There was a link to get a free Schick Quattro razor.  I just (finally) got mine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 30, 2008)

No need to order samples.      "I" make the best hab sauce in the world.

Nuf said...


----------



## mr porky (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll bite.  How do I get some?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 30, 2008)

MR PORKY
Thanks for thinking of us, I submitted.....


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I'll try it. I'll let you know how it taste ASAP.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Porky!!


----------



## phreak (Aug 4, 2008)

someone let me know how this works out...My browser said it wasn't a "trusted" site so I'm not submitting the info...would love some free sauce though.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 4, 2008)

But anyone receive any sauce yet ????
Or just the site receiving personal info to send a bunch of advertisements your way ???
 I know that all my info can be found on the net if someone wants to try , just bashful about putting it all into one pile that can be sold to whomever.


----------



## low&slow (Aug 4, 2008)

My browser said the same thing. Seems to me they're phishing for personal info. Beware of sites like this.


----------



## coyote (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree....but has anyone recieved the freebie yet? I sure have been getting a lot of adds in the mail..


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

Nadda drop yet.


----------



## supervman (Aug 25, 2008)

No sauce, influx of junk mail, AND did you see their other offer when you signed up? You could fill out some stuff and spend eternity with Jesus! 
Wow, imagine if I hadn't found that site? 
Then I probably WOULD get some habanero sauce! :)


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Coyote, nothing in the mail but bills...


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

It's the debbil's work, them Habanaros!


----------



## mr porky (Aug 29, 2008)

My sincerest apologies folks.  I honestly thought I was passing along something good, and turns out I gave y'all nothing but grief.  I shall refrain from stuff like this in the future.


----------



## supervman (Aug 29, 2008)

Not your fault man. 
Prolly just a "taco bell" packet of sauce but worth at try. 
Don't sweat it.


----------



## flash (Aug 29, 2008)

Got enough in the pantry as it is. Hillside Orchards Habanero Flame is my limit.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 29, 2008)

yep. most are just wanting your e-mail for junk mails and adds. im making some b-hut jolkia sauce soon. my pods are producing now. heck. a lil taco bell pack of these record breakers would last months or years lol. 1/10th a drop e'll do ya lol.


----------

